# black white and red



## Caroline (Sep 16, 2011)

What is black and white and red all over?

a news paper

What else is black and white and read all over?

a penguin with sun burn

What is black and white and red all over and is crossing the road?

A zebra with sun burn crossing the road to get in the shade


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2011)

made me smile, even though I already knew them 

What's green and goes "moo"?


----------



## Caroline (Sep 16, 2011)

Monica said:


> What's green and goes "moo"?



An environmentaly friendly cow?


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2011)

Caroline said:


> An environmentaly friendly cow?



lol!




A frog speaking in a foreign language


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 16, 2011)

Monica said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boooo!

If I could issue yellow cards, that'd be worthy of one.

Andy


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Boooo!
> 
> If I could issue yellow cards, that'd be worthy of one.
> 
> Andy



 why???

Would you have liked it better this way?

What's black and white and goes quack?



A zebra speaking a foreign language


It works in many different ways


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 16, 2011)

Monica said:


> why???
> 
> Would you have liked it better this way?
> 
> ...



Nothing personal, I just object to random jokes every now and then. 

I also like to imagine issuing yellow cards. It must be the referee in me, just itching to get out.

Andy


----------



## Monica (Sep 18, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Nothing personal, I just object to random jokes every now and then.
> 
> I also like to imagine issuing yellow cards. It must be the referee in me, just itching to get out.
> 
> Andy



lol, Andy!

I'll let you off, but really it wasn't random, it went in the line of Whats......?

So now I've got 1 yellow card, will I get a red one next time?


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 18, 2011)

Monica said:


> lol, Andy!
> 
> I'll let you off, but really it wasn't random, it went in the line of Whats......?
> 
> So now I've got 1 yellow card, will I get a red one next time?



Now that will be telling. 

It will either be a yellow followed by a red, or just a straight red. It depends on the severity of the 'offence'!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 19, 2011)

If Monica is getting red and yellow cards can I have an orange card? I was the one that starded this...


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 19, 2011)

Caroline said:


> If Monica is getting red and yellow cards can I have an orange card? I was the one that starded this...



Just rummaging in my card box..... 

The best I can do is issue a pink with flower motif card.

Consider yourself suitably 'warned'


----------



## Caroline (Sep 19, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Just rummaging in my card box.....
> 
> The best I can do is issue a pink with flower motif card.
> 
> Consider yourself suitably 'warned'



Is the flower purple? I like pink and purple as well as black white red and orange!


----------



## Monica (Sep 19, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Is the flower purple? I like pink and purple as well as black white red and orange!



LOL, me too.....


----------



## Caroline (Sep 19, 2011)

Monica said:


> LOL, me too.....



great taste.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 19, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Is the flower purple? I like pink and purple as well as black white red and orange!





Monica said:


> LOL, me too.....



In that case I'll show you both the pink and purple flowered card. 

(now where is that smell of lavender coming from?)


----------



## Monica (Sep 19, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> In that case I'll show you both the pink and purple flowered card.
> 
> (now where is that smell of lavender coming from?)



Oh noooo, Lavender YUK, I hate that scent

Make it a lovely pink and purple fuchsia and I'll be happy


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 19, 2011)

Monica said:


> Oh noooo, Lavender YUK, I hate that scent
> 
> Make it a lovely pink and purple fuchsia and I'll be happy



Hang on ....... rummage ...... rummage ....... rummage ......

Yep! I knew I had one!! A pink and purple fuchsia embossed card has now been flourished!

Andy


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 19, 2011)

What about this one

Whats black, white and noisy?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>

A Zebra playing the piano  

Sheena


----------



## Monica (Sep 19, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Hang on ....... rummage ...... rummage ....... rummage ......
> 
> Yep! I knew I had one!! A pink and purple fuchsia embossed card has now been flourished!
> 
> Andy



THANK YOOOOUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Monica (Sep 19, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> What about this one
> 
> Whats black, white and noisy?
> >
> ...



Careful Sheena, you might get a yellow card from AndyHB!!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 19, 2011)

Monica said:


> Careful Sheena, you might get a yellow card from AndyHB!!



Yellow is just sooooo yesterday! 

Card de jour is now purpley cyan with gold trim. 

Andy (out to lunch) HB


----------



## Monica (Sep 20, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Yellow is just sooooo yesterday!
> 
> Card de jour is now purpley cyan with gold trim.
> 
> Andy (out to lunch) HB



Ok, I like that, what do I have to do to get one?

Will this one do?
What's pink and fluffy???
.
.
.
Pink Fluff


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 20, 2011)

Monica said:


> Ok, I like that, what do I have to do to get one?
> 
> Will this one do?
> What's pink and fluffy???
> ...



That qualifies! <card brandished>. 

You're now in the sin bin for 1hr. But seeing as your offence occurred over an hour ago, consider it time served.


----------



## am64 (Sep 20, 2011)

why do elephants paint their toenails red ??
.
.
.
.#
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
/
..
.
.


















so they can hide in cherry trees (to be continued).....


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 20, 2011)

am, you're treading on very thin ice with that one! If you get anywhere near forest fires and duck feet, it's definitely going to be a lemony green with flourescent stars card moment ... and you know what that means?

(answers on a postcard to .....)

Andy


----------



## Monica (Sep 21, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> That qualifies! <card brandished>.
> 
> You're now in the sin bin for 1hr. But seeing as your offence occurred over an hour ago, consider it time served.



lol, thanks


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 21, 2011)

Bet you've all heard this one;

Whats Brown and sticky?


















A stick....


Im very very very sorry


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 21, 2011)

Right! I've just shown the violet and cornflower blue with a hint of lilac card.

Any more jokes like the last one and I might start getting really creative!

But failing that ....

What's brown and comes out backwards from cows 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

The Isle of Wight ferry (granted, I didn't spell Cowes correctly!)


----------



## Monica (Sep 21, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Right! I've just shown the violet and cornflower blue with a hint of lilac card.
> 
> Any more jokes like the last one and I might start getting really creative!
> 
> ...



Oh I know this one in a slightly different version:
What steams and comes out of Cows? Same answer as above


----------



## Monica (Sep 21, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Bet you've all heard this one;
> 
> Whats Brown and sticky?
> 
> ...



lol, I didn't want to push my luck with that one after the pink fluff


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 21, 2011)

Monica said:


> Oh I know this one in a slightly different version:
> What steams and comes out of Cows? Same answer as above



Actually, I think yours is the correct version! My memory was faulty (but not knowing the colour of the Isle of Wight ferry I thought I could get away with it!).

Andy


----------

